# Breve tornado em Montemor-o Novo - 27-09-2013



## Agreste (27 Set 2013 às 18:03)

*Reclassificação - Tornado T0/T1 em Montemor-o Novo - 27-09-2013*

Colecção de fotos sobre um breve tornado que parece ter ocorrido em Montemor-o-Novo no dia 27 de setembro de 2013 (Av. Gago Coutinho). Fotos Diário do Sul:

Tópico aberto para irem carregando melhores descrições do sucedido.

Na 3ª foto um dos candeeiros da calçada está torto.













































































Esclarecimento do IPMA sobre o sucedido...



> VENTO FORTE EM MONTEMOR-O-NOVO (27/09/2013)
> IPMA
> 2013-10-03 (IPMA)
> 
> ...


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2013 às 02:19)

Resta saber se realmente foi um Tornado (aparentemente) e se foi qual a sua escala. 
São estragos notáveis, os ramos grossos de algumas árvores foram literalmente cortados a meio..


----------



## João Pedro (28 Set 2013 às 11:52)

Pobres plátanos!  Parece realmente algo muito localizado, comum na passagem de um tornado.


----------



## jdc (28 Set 2013 às 13:57)

Claramente um mini micro nano tornado


----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2013 às 17:51)

Pode de facto ter ocorrido um tornado, mas esperemos por mais imagens dos estragos ou uma confirmação por parte do IPMA.


----------



## camrov8 (28 Set 2013 às 18:18)

Não me parece que seja um tornado pela brevidade do evento pode ter sido um rajada forte ou um microburst. Vem uma rajada mais forte e é logo um tornado sem imagens de um funil não acredito


----------



## trepkos (28 Set 2013 às 19:01)

camrov8 disse:


> Não me parece que seja um tornado pela brevidade do evento pode ter sido um rajada forte ou um microburst. Vem uma rajada mais forte e é logo um tornado sem imagens de um funil não acredito



O IM disse o mesmo, estava esta manhã nos jornais.

Contudo há testemunhas do funil e um rasto muito localizado de danos numa faixa em linha recta.


----------



## GabKoost (28 Set 2013 às 23:18)

Pois!

Plátanos como estes tem de ser podados com muita frequência e de forma radical.

Frequentemente cortam-se os troncos a meio. Literalmente. Deixando nenhum cano pois esta árvore rebentará de novo na primavera.

Como é uma árvore de madeira mole e de muita folhagem, uma boa tempestade e irá quebrar ramos com extrema facilidade causando danos em carros e edifícios.

Ao mesmo tempo dá um ar de severidade que talvez não se verificasse se as mesmas estivessem cuidadas ou se fosse outra espécie mais resistente.


----------



## Albifriorento (29 Set 2013 às 11:20)

trepkos disse:


> O IM disse o mesmo, estava esta manhã nos jornais.



O IM tem uma tendência excessiva em serem zelosos nos resultados, não fora este vídeo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ze6iMUmgNRg , e o tornado aqui em CB no ano passado ainda estaria classificado como um downburst.

Pessoalmente penso que existem evidências para sustentar a passagem de um tornado por esta zona.


----------



## c.bernardino (29 Set 2013 às 12:12)

Albifriorento disse:


> O IM tem uma tendência excessiva em serem zelosos nos resultados, não fora este vídeo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ze6iMUmgNRg , e o tornado aqui em CB no ano passado ainda estaria classificado como um downburst.
> 
> Pessoalmente penso que existem evidências para sustentar a passagem de um tornado por esta zona.



Por acaso concordo.
Mas até o IM ou IPMA terem provas factuais eles não podem/devem confirmar nada.
As minhas opiniões são pessoais, mas a palavra deles  vai ter um peso brutal pois mexe com seguradoras e coisas afins.
só com provas sólidas.


----------



## Albifriorento (29 Set 2013 às 12:42)

c.bernardino disse:


> Por acaso concordo.
> Mas até o IM ou IPMA terem provas factuais eles não podem/devem confirmar nada.


Verdade



c.bernardino disse:


> As minhas opiniões são pessoais, mas a palavra deles  vai ter um peso brutal pois mexe com seguradoras e coisas afins.
> só com provas sólidas.



As avaliações das seguradoras baseam-se em danos causados, neste caso não há dúvida que foi um evento meteorológico, todos aqueles que tiverem o seus imóveis ou automóveis com cobertura de danos Naturais estão cobertos... Os restantes , bom é o costume.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2013 às 19:03)

*IPMA - Vento Forte em Montemor-o-Novo*

O IPMA pronunciou-se da seguinte forma, sobre este evento:



> No dia 27 de setembro de 2013, o estado do tempo em Portugal Continental foi condicionado por uma depressão centrada a oeste da Galiza e pela passagem de uma frente oclusa. Na sua circulação era transportada uma massa de ar equatorial modificada e o perfil vertical do vento sugeria wind shear pouco acentuado. Estas condições são consistentes com a ocorrência de convecção organizada.
> 
> No próprio dia, alguns relatos sugeriram a passagem de um tornado pela cidade de Montemor-o-Novo (distrito de Évora), mais concretamente na av. Gago Coutinho. Os estragos relatados nesse local, traduziram-se na queda de cerca de duas dezenas de árvores com danos diretos em automóveis ligeiros e no destelhamento de algumas habitações, obrigando ao corte daquela avenida para desobstrução.
> 
> Pelas 12h36 UTC, as observações com radar Doppler mostram a presença de uma supercélula (SC) nas imediações daquela cidade. Contudo, atendendo a: i) reduzido tempo durante o qual o fenómeno terá afetado a área segundo relatos; ii) natureza dos danos documentados; iii) aparente inexistência de um rasto de destruição; e iv) inexistência de relatos inequívocos mencionando a visualização da tromba de tornado, não existem elementos para afirmar ter-se tratado de um tornado. *Atendendo aos mesmos elementos, poder-se-á ter tratado da descida, até junto da superfície, de uma circulação intensa associada ao mesociclone da referida SC, ou de um fenómeno de tipo microburst.*



Mais em: Vento forte em Montemor-o-Novo (27/09/2013)


----------



## Agreste (25 Out 2013 às 16:42)

*Reclassificação do Tornado de Montemor...
*
«No dia 03/10/13, o IPMA publicou uma notícia intitulada “VENTO FORTE EM MONTEMOR-O-NOVO (27/09/2013)”, em referência a um episódio de vento forte que envolveu alguma destruição na cidade de Montemor-o-Novo e arredores.

Novos elementos apurados, designadamente pela realização de entrevistas a testemunhas e consulta de outras fontes entretanto disponibilizadas, permitiram efetuar um diagnóstico mais rigoroso.

De acordo com estes elementos: (i) foi comprovada a existência de um funil, que aspirava detritos e se encontrava em contacto com uma nuvem-mãe, consistente com a presença da tromba de um tornado; (ii) foi comprovada a existência de alguma destruição na escola do local de São Mateus, a sudoeste de Montemor; mais a nordeste, a cerca de 3 km e já na parte Este da própria cidade de Montemor-o-Novo, foram comprovados danos no Bairro da Courela da Pedreira e na urbanização da Quinta da Nora, entre outros locais. Por outro lado, uma análise mais detalhada das observações efetuadas com radar Doppler, permitiu concluir que uma única Supercélula identificada sobre a região seguiu um trajeto concordante com o da destruição ocorrida nos diversos locais apontados. O alinhamento da destruição verificada é, portanto, consistente com a passagem de um tornado.

A natureza dos danos que foi possível apurar por via documental (fotos, relatos) e testemunhal, sugere ter-se tratado de um tornado de reduzida intensidade, provavelmente um F0/T1 (rajada 3s, na gama 90-119 km/h) ou, quando muito, um F1/T2 (rajada 3s, na gama 119-151 km/h). Recorda-se que F designa a escala de Fujita clássica e T a  escala de TORRO (TORnado and storm Research Organisation).»

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...ml&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook


----------

